
Ask HN: What is the best stack / way to start a newsletter service? - amrrs
There are some lucrative free-tier models like Mailchip but not sure if those would benefit in the long term. Is there any other method you&#x27;d suggest for someone to begin with?
======
shraremywin2
Some advice:

Just get your prototype up with what ever and figure out your scaling issues
when it's really a problem.

